# Question regarding Boston Pro 6.53x



## magnetor (Jan 16, 2011)

I recently purchased Boston Pro 6.5 3way component set.My question is will the 6.5" get more power with two woofers pro6.5lf.
How can I do by changing the crossover series to play a pair of woofers 6.5lf that changes should I do? does anyone know the cutoff frequencies of the original crossover boston?
On the Internet I could not find any changes made to the original crossover that allows the use of a pair of woofers pro 6.5lf.
Sorry for my not perfect English greetings to all from Italy.


----------



## dneelyrn (Aug 29, 2011)

The only way to run another set of 6.5's is to get a second crossover. The are commonly on Ebay for $ 45-55 for a set of them. Placing additional drivers on a passive Xover changes how the xover performs.


----------

